# Topics > AI and robots in xxx-themes, sextech >  First-Ever Google Glass Porn

## Airicist

Google Glass

----------


## Airicist

First-Ever Google Glass Porn

 Published on Jul 23, 2013




> Watch porn superstar James Deen and 2011 XBIZ Female Performer of the Year Andy San Dimas as they uncover some pretty powerful hidden capabilities of Google Glass. Spoof.

----------

